# Stephen Redgrave



## aymes (Jun 15, 2009)

Report on his diabetes on the BBC news site that may be of interest.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8095622.stm

Nothing in it that particularly offends me but I feel it could have been better, a missed opportunity maybe...?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2009)

Their liitle box of facts is incorrect - it says there are 1.4 million people with diabetes in the UK - it's actually well over 2 million with another 500,000 possibly undiagnosed.

It's an incredible achievment of Sir Steve's - to win a fifth gold so soon after diagnosis and he was no longer a young man either (for an athlete!). I wonder if he paid for his pump, or if he was given one on the NHS? I read a while ago that he found it impossible to train using MDI (because of the demands of the training and diet) so maybe he qualified because of that.


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought it was a good interview, he is one of the people that everyone knows he has diabetes so his dripping of information must be working. 

Julie x


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 16, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Their liitle box of facts is incorrect - it says there are 1.4 million people with diabetes in the UK - it's actually well over 2 million with another 500,000 possibly undiagnosed.
> 
> It's an incredible achievment of Sir Steve's - to win a fifth gold so soon after diagnosis and he was no longer a young man either (for an athlete!). I wonder if he paid for his pump, or if he was given one on the NHS? I read a while ago that he found it impossible to train using MDI (because of the demands of the training and diet) so maybe he qualified because of that.



lol id like to know that to as i dont find mdi give me to many problems when training for the ironman


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 16, 2009)

forgot to add the guy is a hero of mine anyway lol i love what he has done in his life


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 16, 2009)

p.s his name is steven  not stephen lol


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 18, 2009)

I went to school with Steve Redgrave.  It was junior school.  He also opened the Diabetes clinic at the Hospital, that one that my GP wont refer me to.  Oh dear I must not get on my soap box again.


----------

